

Hedy Lamarr, Inventor - geuis
http://www.inventions.org/culture/female/lamarr.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Previous discussions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1546378>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1368176>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1051327>

~~~
wglb
For whomever downvoted this, let me say that I appreciate seeing the links
that 'Giraffes often puts here. If i find the post interesting enough, it can
be useful to go back and read commentary associated with them.

------
Yaa101
It's Hedley... ;-)

